# Share something weird/funny/crazy about yourself!



## Tyari (Aug 23, 2012)

I have to think of something worth while to share, but don't wait for me! Get to sharing!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Aug 23, 2012)

I work retail running a cash register. It's a mind numbing experience. Some times I'm so bored I'll imagine my customers naked, then subsequently gross my self out. The upside? The extreme boredom combined with job burnout has me in school to be a massage therapist. The strange irony? I won't be imaging people naked anymore. It'll be a reality....Possible TMI here, but that's my weird thing I guess.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I work retail running a cash register. It's a mind numbing experience. Some times I'm so bored I'll imagine my customers naked, then subsequently gross my self out. The upside? The extreme boredom combined with job burnout has me in school to be a massage therapist. The strange irony? I won't be imaging people naked anymore. It'll be a reality....Possible TMI here, but that's my weird thing I guess.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 23, 2012)

That was funny TacomaGirl... congrats on going back to school!!


----------



## Pancua (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm an active fencer and love bragging on the bruises I get/leave on others. Especially when it was an epic battle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I work retail running a cash register. It's a mind numbing experience. Some times I'm so bored I'll imagine my customers naked, then subsequently gross my self out. The upside? The extreme boredom combined with job burnout has me in school to be a massage therapist. The strange irony? I won't be imaging people naked anymore. It'll be a reality....Possible TMI here, but that's my weird thing I guess.


 Bwahahaha. This is so full of win!



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pancua you are so full of awesomeness! Battlescars received show toughness, battlescars given show awesomeness.





As for me... I am a girlie girl but I love to play World of Warcraft and am secretly a highly competitive gamer!

Also, I don't eat meat on bones... or anything that looks like the creature it used to be. Bones remind me that I am chewing on someone's leg. It just totally grosses me out.





P.S. This thread is going to get way out of hand and I am going to enjoy laughing at every minute of it. Great thread Beautii


----------



## calexxia (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm not sure what people consider weird/funny/crazy, honestly. People laugh at a lot of what I say, but I've never quite been sure why....

But as for crazy, this is DEFINITELY not the place to tell the story about making out with Ron Jeremy.

And as for weird, I think I've already told the story about how I met my old man.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 24, 2012)

Lol @ you girls! Ron Jeremy?! Lmao.... I performed at Carnegie Hall in NYC, when I was 15, with a full orchestra and part of a choir.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 24, 2012)

I can crack alot of bones in my body. My wrist, fingers, back, neck, elbows, knees, ankles, toes and weirdly enough, my hips. For my hips, I'll just sit down and pull in knees together so that they're forcibly pressed together and you can hear a crack all the way down just like when you pop your back. Sometimes it can be really loud.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure what people consider weird/funny/crazy, honestly. People laugh at a lot of what I say, but I've never quite been sure why....
> 
> ...


 lmao.. RON JEREMY? GIRL EW.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 24, 2012)

Ron Jeremy?


----------



## Tyari (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow! This is getting good!


----------



## calexxia (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, Ron Jeremy. And yes, EW. But when given an opportunity, sometimes, ya just gotta realize YOLO! lol

He's actually a really nice guy, much more intelligent than most people realize; it's as much fun getting into music discussions with him as it is getting into history discussions with Lemmy.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, Ron Jeremy. And yes, EW. But when given an opportunity, sometimes, ya just gotta realize YOLO! lol
> 
> He's actually a really nice guy, much more intelligent than most people realize; it's as much fun getting into music discussions with him as it is getting into history discussions with Lemmy.


 Makes sense, considering Ron has a Masters Degree in Special Education and was a high school teacher before he got in to the Adult Industry.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Makes sense, considering Ron has a Masters Degree in Special Education and was a high school teacher before he got in to the Adult Industry.


 Gene Simmons was a teacher, too, but he's kind of a tool and too self-centered to have a fun conversation with, in my experience.


----------

